# House Gutters



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

How hard are gutters to install,,, I have 2 straight lines on the front and back of the house in Rockport that I need gutters on,,, are they very difficult to install and where can you buy decent ones at ? any help ,tips or experience would be appreciated,,,,


----------



## POMPANO (Oct 21, 2005)

Sorry can't help... I have the same questions thanks


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Gotta make them on site or they will have seams and leaks.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

i put gutters up ONCE. last time i called one of the seamless gutter companies. Told them where i wanted it and watched One of my smarter decisions.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I took mine down.......they are a pain in the butt to keep cleaned out...


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

BlueWaveEd said:


> i put gutters up ONCE. last time i called one of the seamless gutter companies. Told them where i wanted it and watched One of my smarter decisions.


This!!! And the seamless gutter companies are surprising not that expensive-think I paid $5/ft, including down spouts, etc.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Not too hard but if it is a long run you will have a seam which will eventually leak. Use level and chalk line to make sure you have the right pitch. I used gutter hangers to make it a one man job.

When I had hardy plank put on to replace the wood I told them to just remove the gutters. I have to wash the fascia about once a year because the roof is old and stains the white fascia. I would go seamless if you want them.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the infoâ€¦.


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

yea i have a 2700 sqft house and 900sqft garage and it was $1300 for the 6in gutters


----------



## ChampT22 (Mar 7, 2011)

If you do them yourself, do not follow the instructions when it comes to making a joint. That is why all the joints leak. It is pretty simple really, just overlap the two gutter pieces about 5-inches and do not use any of the make a joint component bs.


----------

